# RCBS Rockchucker Supreme Kit



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/RCBS-Chucker-Supreme-Master-Reloading/dp/B0078MWM2W
This is the kit I have. It's opened, but it's never been used. $150.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a good price for somebody! I have that same setup and it works great.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

HuntinFoolUtah,
Where are you located? I would likely be interested in taking that reloading kit off your hands for $150.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I live in Draper.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Perfect I am in Lehi - I sent you a PM with my cell #. Can we arrange a time I could come see it? I could come tonight or tomorrow some time. Just let me know a good time and your address or somewhere to meet.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I didn't receive your p.m. Send it again, I could meet you around five.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I sent you another PM with my cell # - not sure what happened to my earlier one. I don't think I can get there by 5:00 today, but could meet you tomorrow just about any time as I will be home and not working. Let me know what works best for you and where you want to meet.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you sell this kit?


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

bow&muzzyhunter,
Yes he did sell it to me.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang. Killer deal


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I hope you enjoy the kit elk hunter.


----------

